# Submersible and inline pumps RDWC



## grodude (Feb 17, 2015)

I have recently changed my RDWC setup to copy one I feel would be better for me. I will be using six 10-gallon totes and a reservoir. Rather than using an inline pump that flows water into the reservoir, I will have an inline pump pulling water from the reservoir. It would then pump up and distribute water into the tops of the buckets. I will also connect the buckets at the bottom so that the water can flow back to the reservoir. I will have a link at the bottom to the system I am copying. I will be using a hydrofarm 1000GPH pump inline. I will also have a 165GPH submersible pump in my reservoir that will connect to the chiller, and flow back into the reservoir.

My question is about the pumps. Is it a problem to go with a 1000GPH pump that circulates and a 165GPH submersible pump that chills the water? What size submersible pump would you guys recommend? Thanks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yXzZzOJikI


----------



## sopappy (Feb 28, 2015)

grodude said:


> I have recently changed my RDWC setup to copy one I feel would be better for me. I will be using six 10-gallon totes and a reservoir. Rather than using an inline pump that flows water into the reservoir, I will have an inline pump pulling water from the reservoir. It would then pump up and distribute water into the tops of the buckets. I will also connect the buckets at the bottom so that the water can flow back to the reservoir. I will have a link at the bottom to the system I am copying. I will be using a hydrofarm 1000GPH pump inline. I will also have a 165GPH submersible pump in my reservoir that will connect to the chiller, and flow back into the reservoir.
> 
> My question is about the pumps. Is it a problem to go with a 1000GPH pump that circulates and a 165GPH submersible pump that chills the water? What size submersible pump would you guys recommend? Thanks
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yXzZzOJikI




I wouldn't use a submersible pump as I'd think it would warm the water you are trying to chill. 
I watched a few videos yesterday (including this one). They are hard to sit through. First I get nauseous with the camera work and this guy was way too proud of that elbow 'waterfall effect' but whaddayagonnado?, the price was right. 
I'm at the same juncture you are but was going to just start with 1 5gal bucket. Do you plan on just the one plant in each 10gal tote?


----------



## grodude (Feb 28, 2015)

sopappy said:


> I wouldn't use a submersible pump as I'd think it would warm the water you are trying to chill.
> I watched a few videos yesterday (including this one). They are hard to sit through. First I get nauseous with the camera work and this guy was way too proud of that elbow 'waterfall effect' but whaddayagonnado?, the price was right.
> I'm at the same juncture you are but was going to just start with 1 5gal bucket. Do you plan on just the one plant in each 10gal tote?



How would I chill the water without a submersible pump? And yes, one plant per tote. I should start within a weekish and I'll have a grow journal up.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 28, 2015)

I might not be understanding what a chiller is, I'm a DWC neophyte, just reading too much and watching too many videos. But pumps get warm and if it's in the water... I'd use an inline pump outside the bucket instead (if that's possible,that is)


----------



## grodude (Feb 28, 2015)

sopappy said:


> I might not be understanding what a chiller is, I'm a DWC neophyte, just reading too much and watching too many videos. But pumps get warm and if it's in the water... I'd use an inline pump outside the bucket instead (if that's possible,that is)



I see what you're saying. Sorry I was a little confused the first time around. Ideal water temperatures in a DWC setup are between 60 and 68 degrees. Where exactly in that range is best is debatable, but once you start getting over 70 degrees you are more likely to have root issues and other problems. A chiller keeps the water at whatever temperature I set it, assuming it is powerful enough to handle the volume of water I have. My inline pump, which I do have in my uc rdwc setup, is not only outside of the water, but outside of my grow room altogether along with my chiller and my reservoir; however I do need a second pump submersed in my reservoir whose only function is to pump water to the input of the chiller and then from the output of my chiller back to my reservoir. So basically my inline pump circulates my water and my submersible pump via the chiller cools my water. Hope that clears up any confusion.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 28, 2015)

My goals are 65-75 at the canopy, and 68 - 72 for the roots. (I read it somewhere 

One plant for one 10 gal tote. I'm liking that. How much light per plant? Check out Kraven's 2014 winter grow. He's using a 400 HPS over that one monster. Look at the size of the root ball !!! 
I'm stuck with two LEDS, (had a fire scare) one 200W and one 350W. I'm thinking not much point in me using any more than two totes. 
Maybe 4 if I do it like this: http://www.hightimes.com/read/how-build-two-bucket-dwc-system 
because he works out, I couldn't lift a root ball like that yuk yuk yuk

Oh, if you start a Grow Journal, please link from here... thanks !


----------

